# Shelf life of ingredients in sauces and dressings



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

I was wondering what are the max shelf life of ingredients used in sauces and dressings? Here are few examples of dressings that I make:

Balsamic vinaigrette - balsamic vinegar, canola/ olive oil blend -90/10, dijon mustard, brown sugar and salt and pepper
Creamy buttermilk ranch - buttermilk, sour cream and yogurt, fresh chives, red wine vinegar, salt & black pepper
Caesar - sour cream, mayo, capers, anchovies, worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, and parmesan cheese
Cucumber yogurt - cucumber, ground cumin, lemon juice and zest, yogurt.

I have asked chefs about it - it seemed housemade dressings last 2 weeks, others say 3 weeks but a very conscientious said 10 days including the day that was being made. I am so confused. Then I spoke to one of my exec chef - it really depends on what ingredients you are using like dairy, any garlic or aromatics used in the dressing or sauce, eggs and hard cheese or fresh cheese, and also fresh herbs. What is the guideline here about the shelf life of dressings and sauces?


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

Oh I forgot, after I make a big batch - i always refrigerate this until it is low and has been used up by other line stations.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I always date/mark the jars (paper tape, scotch tape over paper strip, grease marker).
Always toss it at the 2 week mark, but your call.. stinky perishables..probably less time.


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

Transglutaminase said:


> I always date/mark the jars (paper tape, scotch tape over paper strip, grease marker).
> Always toss it at the 2 week mark, but your call.. stinky perishables..probably less time.


thanks!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Dating helps establish a timeline for shelf life. Also, how the dressings and sauces are handled affects their flavor. A vinegar based dressing can go south after just a few days, especially if garlic, shallots, and/or lemon juice are in the equation. I always smell and taste these things daily.


----------



## chefandrewl (Jun 25, 2017)

I would look at this 2 different ways. There is shelf life for quality, and shelf life for food safety. For food safety, look at the ingredient with the most recent use by date. Example, if there is 5 days left on the buttermilk that you put in the ranch dressing, your ranch dressing has a 5 day shelf life. Per _Serve Safe Manager 7th Ed_ the most you can hold a food item with TCS ingredients is 7 days (pg 5.11). That being said something with fresh herbs or the Cucumber Yogurt Dressing that was given as an example by the OP is going to lose quality after 2 days, but would still be considered safe to eat up to day 7.


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

It's kind of opened ended and will also depend on your location, establishment and local food codes and laws. I've worked at places that had a 3 day throw away policy and some that had a 10 day. Again it will depend on the ingredients and storage practices but you should also be asking yourself how you can improve your operation so you are not making a dressing once a month and holding it that long.


----------

